# Ruby- e-clips for crank shaft



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Greetings Forum, 


I got bit by the steam bug and have started assembling my RUBY Kit. (I admit to having more fun than I should be allowed)


I have run into an issue regarding the lil' devils called "E-clips", used to hold the side rods onto the wheel crank shafts.

Visually, they don't look like they will fit- even if made of a springy metal. 

Physically, they don't fit and the one that I did get in the shaft groove was badly mangled and promptly fell off.

Any thoughts or suggestions from the folks who have been there an' done that?

I have sent a note to Accucraft and am awaiting their reply and suggestions.

As I plan for future kit bashing I know these will be off and on at various times, I'm looking for a supply source for a few spares.


Many Thanks for your comments.

So Cal Jim
Ventura, CA


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I sent you a private message check your mail.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim,Try ACE Hardware.I got them there.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*Helpful tools: **Google "e-clip tools"*



DuraTrax DTXR1107 Ultimate E-Clip Tool 1.5mm-5mm  

~$10 











Clip Tool Remover/ Installer Set 

~$17


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Many Thanks for all the replies!! 

I got a call from Cliff this morning. Looks like the factory packed an older set of instructions so the reference to parts package numbers on the 2 sizes of E-clips were swapped. He's sending me replacements today. 

Gold Stars for Cliff of Accucraft! 

Chris- Thanks for the clip tool leads- got one ordered. 

So Cal Jim.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

FYI, if you tie a strand of thread around the e-clip -- just once around and through is enough -- it will help you retrieve it when it flies off under the furniture. Failing that, come look under my sofa -- there must be a dozen of them under there. 

Regards, 
Mike


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By msimpson on 17 Jun 2010 12:22 PM 
FYI, if you tie a strand of thread around the e-clip -- just once around and through is enough -- it will help you retrieve it when it flies off under the furniture. Failing that, come look under my sofa -- there must be a dozen of them under there. 

Regards, 
Mike 

How'd all MY e-clips end up under YOUR sofa? I wondered where they went. If you find any springs or set-screws under there, they might be mine, too.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings Jim, 

Welcome to the world of Live Steam. It has been said here many times, the Ruby is a gateway drug, so be forewarned. Enjoy!!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Kent is right. 


It all starts with a Ruby and the it's in your blood and you got to have more. 


http://www.summersteamup.com/ 
Come to the Summer Steamup and you'll see and learn a lot

http://www.summersteamup.com/

The world’s best summertime small-scale live steam event returns to Sacramento once again in 2010 .


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 17 Jun 2010 06:07 PM 
Kent is right. 


It all starts with a Ruby and the it's in your blood and you got to have more. 


http://www.summersteamup.com/ 
Come to the Summer Steamup and you'll see and learn a lot

[url]http://www.summersteamup.com/[/b][/url]

The world’s best summertime small-scale live steam event returns to Sacramento once again in 2010 .


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 17 Jun 2010 06:12 PM 
Posted By livesteam53 on 17 Jun 2010 06:07 PM 
Kent is right. 


It all starts with a Ruby and the it's in your blood and you got to have more. 


http://www.summersteamup.com/ 
Come to the Summer Steamup and you'll see and learn a lot

http://www.summersteamup.com/ 

The world’s best summertime small-scale live steam event returns to Sacramento once again in 2010 .


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You can say that again Mark!!


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

I had this issue as well and spent 2 hours on it.... 

the solution 
.... 

they labled the large e clips as the smalls and the smalls as the large on the new kits . 
Look for the other bag


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

*Thanks Guys!*

I can see that am heading down the path to the doors of the "Burnt Finger and Singed Eyebrow Society". 


As I noted earlier this morning, Cliff did call and let me know of an instruction sheet error and the correct clips have been installed successfully.

My current issue is: Wheels/axles run freely but when the side-rods were added the wheels seem to bind at 3 points of rotation. .i.e: looking at the engineer's (right) side rear wheel crank pin- it binds at 8/10/2 clock positions. Nothing else attached. Not sure if the pistons could overcome this stiffness. 


Any thoughts?


----------



## jmvedrine (May 28, 2010)

Hello Jim, 
Thanks a lot for this very usefull thread. 
Thanks also to other forum members for pointing me to the right tools for e-clips. 
I just received my Ruby kit last week and plan to build it during summer holidays (I already own an Accucraft Forney but it's my first kit) 
Can you tell me wich parts numbers were swapped in the instructions so that I can check if mine are right 
Thanks. 
Jean-Michel - St Etienne (France)


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

I forget the numbers but look at the item list and see if the bag that says " large" are truly larger then the bag that says small ( should be on the first pages of the instructions)


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Jean-Michel,

The bag numbers in question are #37 and #42. Just looking at them side by side you will see the difference. The larger ones are for the wheel crank pins and the smaller ones are for the ends of the valve rods.


Suggest you leave all parts in their respective cubbyholes and bags until called for.


In regards to the specialized clip tool- it is nice to have and use but once I discovered the correct clips for the shaft they were very easy to install and remove. As a precaution you might take the advice given in a previous reply to wrap a thread around the clip before installing to help control it if it decides to "fly". 


Enjoy

Bonne Chance!

Jim


----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, I remember when I got my ruby kit four years ago (first and only engine) and having a few choice words when installing those clips. Fitting them on is really just a matter of faith, and maybe a little WD40. Just keep pressing. Remember, worst comes to worst you break/lose a clip and order a spare from accucraft for $3. They have awesome customer service, and might even take pity and send you a few for free. 

Speaking of which, does anyone know if theyre making any other kits in the near future?


----------



## jmvedrine (May 28, 2010)

Thanks you all, 
On my kit too the parts numbers were swapped : 
the documentation says : 
37 Large E-clip x 4 
42 Small E-clip x 4 
But clearly the small bags are not labelled accordingly because the E clips labelled #37 are the smaller one. 
I just bought my Ruby kit 2 weeks ago but I don't know when it was produced and imported to France. 
But beware there are certainly other kits with the same problem. 
I hope this thread will save their owners some trouble. 
Another question : in my kit the cylinders are painted black as the one on my Forney. In my opinion this is a very good change from the older unpainted cylinders. Does anybody know when Accucraft began to ship painted cylinders ? Is the cylinder bore always the same as the first Ruby produced some years ago ?


----------

